# NEEDS HELP ; TO  IDENTIFY THREE BOTTLES ;



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 28, 2021)

I Will Post Photos Of Three Bottles ; They Were All Found In Different Oceans  By A Seaman And He Has Passed Away Years Ago . They Are All Hand Made With Pontills , Sheared Neck .or Applied Lips The Bottle Were Found At Different Times I Got Them About 20 years Ago .If You Know What They Are , I Will Be Very  Grateful .Thank You .


----------



## Harry Pristis (Feb 28, 2021)

*I'm not certain about the one with the bent neck -- probably a chianti bottle like the one with straight neck.  The one with the spout is a traditional Spanish wine server.*


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks Harry ; Does The Chianti Bottle Have a  Pontil Mark The bottles are older bottles .the big round ball with a neck the mold line marks don't go to the top .and it has an applied crown .The Spanish Wine Server Is Hand Blown And The Other Parts Have Been Added After The Main Part Was Blown.  It  Has A Flap On The Bottom. Of The Bottles. Sorry I Didn't Show The Bottom Of The bottles  The Big Round One Has The Flap A Little Higher On The Bottle .My Photos Were Not Too Good .But Thanks A Lot .


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Thanks Harry ; Does The Chianti Bottle Have a  Pontil Mark The bottles are older bottles .the big round ball with a neck the mold line marks don't go to the top .and it has an applied crown .The Spanish Wine Server Is Hand Blown And The Other Parts Have Been Added After The Main Part Was Blown.  It  Has A Flap On The Bottom. Of The Bottles. Sorry I Didn't Show The Bottom Of The bottles  The Big Round One Has The Flap A Little Higher On The Bottle .My Photos Were Not Too Good .But Thanks A Lot .


What do you mean by flap? That wine server is super nice. That other one looks like a nurser. I truly feel it is wine related. Baby wino? Bad joke, great stuff Grace!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 1, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Will Post Photos Of Three Bottles ; They Were All Found In Different Oceans  By A Seaman And He Has Passed Away Years Ago . They Are All Hand Made With Pontills , Sheared Neck .or Applied Lips The Bottle Were Found At Different Times I Got Them About 20 years Ago .If You Know What They Are , I Will Be Very  Grateful .Thank You .


Strange... I was given the exact Italian wine server 2 weeks ago. The tied plugs are original except the top is missing the plume, it's been cut off. I assume the cup in the side is for ice to chill the wine. Since I don't drink wine I'm using it for water in the fridge, it works great.


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 1, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Strange... I was given the exact Italian wine server 2 weeks ago. The tied plugs are original except the top is missing the plume, it's been cut off. I assume the cup in the side is for ice to chill the wine. Since I don't drink wine I'm using it for water in the fridge, it works great.


Whoops, forgot the photo....





matthew lucier said:


> Strange... I was given the exact Italian wine server 2 weeks ago. The tied plugs are original except the top is missing the plume, it's been cut off. I assume the cup in the side is for ice to chill the wine. Since I don't drink wine I'm using it for water in the fridge, it works great.


.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What do you mean by flap? That wine server is super nice. That other one looks like a nursery. I truly feel it is wine related. Baby wino? Bad joke, great stuff Grace!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hi Rob ; Thanks for the information .What I called The Flap Is Where They closed the bottom  of   the bottle. or pontil .I am not skilled with the knowledge  of glass making so its hard for me to explain , but I try .and friends like you fill in the blanks .so THANKS ROB,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Hi Rob ; Thanks for the information .What I called The Flap Is Where They closed the bottom  of   the bottle. or pontil .I am not skilled with the knowledge  of glass making so its hard for me to explain , but I try .and friends like you fill in the blanks .so THANKS ROB,


I understand now what you are referring to, thanks.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 1, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> Whoops, forgot the photo....
> .


Thanks For The Photos .I Have A Couple Similar   to yours  yours . Thanks for the come back


----------



## EvansBottles (Mar 3, 2021)

Unfortunately there are no pontil scars on any of those bottles. They are far to recent for that.
I think what you are refering to as a pontil is simply the mold seam on the base of the bottle.
And they never closed the bottom of a bottle when blown. I would suggest doing a little reading
on how bottles are made. The reason a bottle has a pontil scar is. That this is how the bottle was
held by the glass blower while the lip was applied. Or a handle if that was needed.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 3, 2021)

Well I Think You Think Way More Than You Are Caple Of Knowing .I Believe That Your Mouth  Is About As Big As Those bottles You Save. .And Your Head Is About As Empty. And That Advise That  Comes From Your Mouth Should Be Put In The Commode .But I Give You The Right To Believe Any Thing You Want To .As  long As You Don't Expect Me To Believe It .May GOD Bless You And Your Family .Grace Abounds


----------



## matthew lucier (Mar 4, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> Well I Think You Think Way More Than You Are Caple Of Knowing .I Believe That Your Mouth Is About As Big As Those bottles You Save. .And Your Head Is About As Empty. And That Advise That Comes From Your Mouth Should Be Put In The Commode .But I Give You The Right To Believe Any Thing You Want To .As long As You Don't Expect Me To Believe It .May GOD Bless You And Your Family .Grace Abounds


WOW .... Meow.... Grace abound. 
This app allows you to save your quote and re-insert it later. I'd suggest using this feature the next time someone aggravates you to the point of retaliation.
Mr. Evanbottles was trying to join in and be helpful, so to unleash your tirade was unjustified. I also don't think God blessing someone after berating them absolves you from what you say..... I believe this is a hobby not an arena. 
Pardon my interruption.... 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 4, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Will Post Photos Of Three Bottles ; They Were All Found In Different Oceans  By A Seaman And He Has Passed Away Years Ago . They Are All Hand Made With Pontills , Sheared Neck .or Applied Lips The Bottle Were Found At Different Times I Got Them About 20 years Ago .If You Know What They Are , I Will Be Very  Grateful .Thank You .


Hi Grace abound,
The bottle with the curved up neck is a urine bottle.The other one I could see is a


GRACE ABOUND said:


> I Will Post Photos Of Three Bottles ; They Were All Found In Different Oceans  By A Seaman And He Has Passed Away Years Ago . They Are All Hand Made With Pontills , Sheared Neck .or Applied Lips The Bottle Were Found At Different Times I Got Them About 20 years Ago .If You Know What They Are , I Will Be Very  Grateful .Thank You .


 Hi Grace Abound; The bottle with the curved up neck is a Urine bottle used for bed ridden sick people inn the 1800's (look to see it the seam goes to the top of lip or not to see wheather is machine made or not
The other is a Chinita wine with a kick-up base as seem on most wine bottles,but your is a fancy glass handle pouring one with a glass handle it isn't as old as one might think though! K6TIM
K6TIM/TIM


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 4, 2021)

K6Tim ;Thanks For The Info .The Only Thing I Can Say About The URINE BOTTLE  Is The Opening Is Only  !/2 In Wide .I Dont Know About Up There But Down Here It Won't Work . No Offence Given .


----------



## K6TIM (Mar 4, 2021)

GRACE ABOUND said:


> K6Tim ;Thanks For The Info .The Only Thing I Can Say About The URINE BOTTLE  Is The Opening Is Only  !/2 In Wide .I Dont Know About Up There But Down Here It Won't Work . No Offence Given .


Yeah! I know it was mainly for MEN though Grace Abound
Vy best-K6TIM


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 4, 2021)

Peace and Grace .


----------

